# eselect locale list mit Problemen

## LuxJux

Themen-Titel neu

Retry disabled for openpgp - not convert string to float: '4

Zeilenumbruch

----------------

Hab mir gestern die neue stage3 angesetzt.

Leichte Verwunderung

```

(chroot) calculate / # eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   C.utf8

  [3]   POSIX

  [4]   C.UTF8 *

  [ ]   (free form)

(chroot) calculate / # 
```

Trotz der Warnung  *Quote:*   

> !!! Section 'code' in repos.conf is missing location attribute

 

liess sich das System sauber bauen.

Ob das damit diesen Fehler produziert ? Oder ist es was anderes ? ( P.S. Hab nicht gegooglelt )

```

guest@calculate ~ $ su

Password: 

calculate /home/guest # mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt/gentoo && mount --types proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys && mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys && mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev && mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev 

calculate /home/guest # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

calculate / # source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}"

(chroot) calculate / # emerge --sync

!!! Section 'code' in repos.conf is missing location attribute

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/var/db/repos/gentoo'...

 * Using keys from /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

 * Refreshing keys via WKD ...                                                                    [ !! ]

 * Refreshing keys from keyserver hkps://keys.gentoo.org ...

!!! Retry disabled for openpgp key refresh:

    sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-mult: could not convert string to float: '4[Edit:Dieses  /code an dieser STelle ist nicht von mir. Ausgabe erfolgte in Konsole]'

!!! Manifest verification impossible due to keyring problem:

OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 4 keys from hkps://keys.gentoo.org

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: No keyserver available

!!! Section 'code' in repos.conf is missing location attribute

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 1

(chroot) calculate / # 

```

Edit: Quote

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> guest@calculate ~ $ su
> 
> Password: 
> ...

 

--------------

EDIT2: Nachdem nun direkt ins gentoo gebootet wurde, funktioniert emerge @world

rust .......ist in der Liste. Nicht Jetzt.

Ist das ein chroot-Problem ?

Und an den gelben Hintergrund werd ich mich schon mit anfreunden (vom Forum)

----------

## LuxJux

Eine Reproduzierung des Fehlers war nicht erfolgreich.

Wegen Verwunderung bitte hier lesen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1114724-highlight-.html

----------

## Tyrus

Das Handbuch beschreibt wie das mit den Locales geht:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/de#Konfiguration_der_Locale

Meine /etc/locale.gen sieht so aus:

```

cat /etc/locale.gen 

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

Wenn du was änderst musst du danach 'locale-gen' ausführen.

Danach zeigt 'eselect locale list' folgendes bei mir

```

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   C.utf8

  [3]   POSIX

  [4]   de_DE

  [5]   de_DE.iso88591

  [6]   de_DE.iso885915@euro

  [7]   de_DE.utf8 *

  [8]   de_DE@euro

  [9]   en_US

  [10]  en_US.iso88591

  [11]  en_US.utf8

  [ ]   (free form)

```

----------

## LuxJux

Bitte verzeiht meine Hatnäckigkeit.

Das neue locale.gen soll eigentlich als StandardSyntax für den gcc sein (oder andere Compiler)

Wird nun das alte Verfahren benutzt, bringt die Änderung doch keine Verbesserung/Standard etc.

Frage: Wo in respos.conf könnte denn ein de_DE.utf8 eingefügt werden ?

(siehe o. Warnung )

eselect locale list  benötigt dafür evtl. eine Aktualisierung um in repos.conf nach der Lokalisierung zu suchen.

P.S.: habs in EN installiert

Edit:  C.utf8 (1) oder C.UTF8 (4) ? Beitrag #1

----------

## Josef.95

Hi, mit

"Section 'code' in repos.conf is missing location attribute"

ist wahrscheinlich

location = /pfad/zum/repo

in der /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

gemeint -- (hat nix mit der Lokalisierung der Sprachen zu tun) :)

Edit/

guckst du im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base#Configuring_Portage

unter Note: "During this operation, emerge-webrsync might complain about a missing /var/db/repos/gentoo/ location. This is to be expected and nothing to worry about - the tool will create the location."

Fazit: alles gut :)

----------

## LuxJux

@josef.95: Vielen Dank fuer die Erklaerung der Zusammenhaenge

@Tyrus: ( EDIT: /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf hatte noch einen Tipp-Fehler.

Die Fehlermeldung ist noch nicht weg )

Die Fehlermeldung ist weg. Danke.

```
localhost /home/me # eselect locale set 7

Setting LANG to de_DE.utf8 ...

!!! Section 'code' in repos.conf is missing location attribute

Run ". /etc/profile" to update the variable in your shell.

localhost /home/me # . /etc/profile

localhost /home/me # env-update

!!! Section 'code' in repos.conf is missing location attribute

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

localhost /home/me # eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   C.utf8

  [3]   de_DE

  [4]   de_DE@euro

  [5]   de_DE.iso88591

  [6]   de_DE.iso885915@euro

  [7]   de_DE.utf8 *

  [8]   en_US

  [9]   en_US.iso88591

  [10]  en_US.utf8

  [11]  POSIX

  [ ]   (free form)

localhost /home/me # locale-gen

 * Generating 6 locales (this might take a while) with 8 jobs

 *  (2/6) Generating de_DE.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *  (1/6) Generating de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *  (4/6) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *  (6/6) Generating C.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *  (3/6) Generating de_DE.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *  (5/6) Generating en_US.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Generation complete

 * Adding locales to archive ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

localhost /home/me # eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   C.utf8

  [3]   de_DE

  [4]   de_DE@euro

  [5]   de_DE.iso88591

  [6]   de_DE.iso885915@euro

  [7]   de_DE.utf8 *

  [8]   en_US

  [9]   en_US.iso88591

  [10]  en_US.utf8

  [11]  POSIX

  [ ]   (free form)

localhost /home/me # 

localhost /home/me # env-update

!!! Section 'code' in repos.conf is missing location attribute

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

localhost /home/me #

```

----------

## LuxJux

Möchte das Thema gern auf gelöst setzen.

Allerdings sind wir ziemlich OT und die 60 Zeichen sind voll

----------

## Josef.95

LuxJux, bezüglich

"!!! Section 'code' in repos.conf is missing location attribute"

Schau doch bitte noch mal in der /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf ob der Eintrag wirklich fehlt (oder sonstwie nicht in Ordnung ist).

Ein Beispiel wie sie in etwa aussehen sollte findet sich in /usr/share/portage/config/repos.conf

----------

## LuxJux

Josef.95

Das Edit im letzten Beitrag hast du vielleicht nicht gesehen. 

In gentoo.conf war tatsächlich ein Tippfehler und wurde bearbeitet.

Nun ist wieder alles ok.   :Very Happy: 

Edit: Im vorherigen Beitrag eine Leerzeile gelöscht

----------

## LuxJux

```
localhost /home/me # locale-gen

 * Generating 2 locales (this might take a while) with 8 jobs

 *  (1/2) Generating C.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *  (2/2) Generating C.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Generation complete

 * Adding locales to archive ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

localhost /home/me # eselect locale list

!! There is no valid locale

exiting

localhost /home/me #
```

stage3 vom 18.06

----------

## Tyrus

Sorry LuxJux aber ich verstehe nicht warum du jetzt ein stage3 benutzt. Hast du das einfach über dein aktuelles System entpackt?

So verstehe ich das gerade.

Falls ich richtig liege - das überschreibt dir wahrscheinlich auch /etc/locale.gen. Und da drin liegen danach dann vielleicht noch Einträge für locales - aber alle sind auskommentiert?

Ist ne reine Vermutung - aber jetzt musste das wieder per Hand neu eintragen.

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob ich dich missverstanden habe - aber du solltest dein System mit portage und dem emerge Aufruf aktuell halten - nicht mit neuen stage3-Archiven.

----------

## ManfredB

Nur eine kurze Anmerkung:

vor 2 Tagen wollte ich eine Neuinstallation durchführen,

dazu habe ich stage3 heruntergeladen und entpackt.

Sofort kamen in der chroot-Umgebung Fehlermeldungen wegen fehlender Locale.

Ich habe dann einmal in die /etc/locale.gen hineingeschaut.

Dort war nur eine einzige Zeile:

C=UTF_8

mehr war da nicht drin,

Frage genau dazu:

warum ist die locale.gen so runtergeputzt gegenüber den bisher vollständigen Versionen?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Tyrus

Die Frage kann ich nicht beantworten. Aber zu dem Eintrag als Ergänzungsgfrage. Muss der da überhaupt stehen?

So wie ich das beobachte wird das eh gebaut unabhängig. Zumindest steht das in meiner locale.gen nicht drin aber bekomme bei

```

eselect locale list

```

drei Einträge obs drin steht oder nicht:

```

  [1]   C

  [2]   C.utf8

  [3]   POSIX

```

Ich kannte das auch nur so das dort immer auskommentiere locale-Einträge drin waren. Das hat das Einstellen beim ersten Installieren gut vereinfacht.

----------

## LuxJux

Irgendwie macht gentoo heute gar keinen Spass

```
calculate / # env-update && source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}"

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

(chroot) calculate / # eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   C.utf8

  [3]   POSIX

  [4]   en_US.utf8

  [5]   C.UTF8 *

  [ ]   (free form)

(chroot) calculate / # eselect locale set 4

Setting LANG to en_US.utf8 ...

Run ". /etc/profile" to update the variable in your shell.

(chroot) calculate / # . /etc/profile

calculate / # eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   C.utf8

  [3]   en_US.utf8 *

  [4]   POSIX

  [ ]   (free form)

(chroot) calculate / # eselect profile list

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

exiting

(chroot) calculate / #

```

Tyrus: Die stage3 wurde sauber aufgespielt.Hab noch andere Baustellen.

Edit: Du hast PN

----------

## LuxJux

Nachtrag:

portage ist in python geschrieben s. a. Versionskonflikte

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute mit einer Neuinstallation (unstable) begonnen.

stage3 heruntergeladen und auf der dafür vorbereiteten Parition entpackt.

In einem Verzeichnis auf einer HD in meinem PC sammle ich immer wieder einmal Daten

aus gentoo, um sie bei Neuinstallationen nutzen zu können, zB /etc/portage mit allen passenden Inhalten.

Ebenso locale.gen und /etc/env.d/02locale.

Vorteil dieser Speicherungen: ich muss nicht jedesmal bei Null anfangen,

sondern kopiere die Inhalte verschiedener gespeicherter Daten in die entsprechenden Daten der Neuinstallation.

Heute habe ich nach Entpacken von stage3 zunächst

/etc/locale.gen und

/etc/env.d/02locale

aus meinen gespeicherten Daten hinüberkopiert und dann

schnell

locale-gen

ausgeführt.

eselect locale list habe ich nicht durchgeführt,

weil sonst /etc/env.d/02locale wieder überschrieben wird.

Als ich dann eselect profile list ausgeführt hatte,

konnte ich mit dem General-Update beginnen,

da kam keinerlei Meldung mehr wegen nicht passende locale.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## LuxJux

stage3 vom 200820 hat immer noch das Problem mit

```
Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles 
```

Beim googlen stand: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hu: Formerly we created profiles by hand. And it works

 

----------

## Josef.95

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> stage3 vom 200820 hat immer noch das Problem mit
> 
> ```
> Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles 
> ```
> ...

 

LuxJux, mir ist ehrlich gesagt noch immer nicht klar was für ein Problem ihr hier eigentlich zu lösen versucht. Anfangs ging es in diesem Thread um

eselect locale

nun jedoch um

eselect profile ?

Beachte bitte, das sind zwei verschiedene eselect-module für unterschiedliche Zwecke.

eselect profile ist zum auflisten und setzen des /etc/portage/make.profile Symlinks, welcher bei einer frischen stage3 normalerweise auf ein default Profil zeigt. Schau zb via 

```
file /etc/portage/make.profile

oder

readlink /etc/portage/make.profile
```

 Die Ausgabe, oder zb auch die von 

```
eselect profile show
```

 sollte den aktuell gesetzten Pfad ausgeben.

Beachte aber bitte, das dieser Pfad auf ein Profil zeigt, welches im ::gentoo Repo liegt -- dieses Repo ist aber erst *nach* einem sync, wie zb im Handbuch beschrieben emerge-webrsync vorhanden.

Wenn bei dir nun (mir ist nicht klar mit welchem Kommando) "Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles" kommt, dann ist vermutlich noch kein emerge-webrsync gemacht worden?

Achte hier bitte auf die passende Reihenfolge -- 1), erst emerge-webrsync

dann danach 2) eselect profile (list, set, oder show)

dann sollten die Profile aus dem Tree auch auflistbar oder/und setzbar sein.

----------

## LuxJux

Danke für die Antwort.

Durchaus verständlich.

Und Um Im System rumeiern fehlt grad die Zeit. 

Doch die Profile sollten laut Handbuch vor locale installiert sein.

Und weil das mit der Installation schrittweise durchgeführt wird.

```
emerge --sync
```

war meine Vorgehensweise

```
emerge-webrsync
```

wurde noch nie eingesetzt

Werde morgen mal die systemd-stage3 probieren

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, teste das am besten noch mal.

Ansonsten beschreibe bitte auch mal ein wenig ausführlicher von welchem Kommando die "Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles" Meldung kommt.

Wenn du die Reihenfolge wie im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base einhältst, dann sollten die Profile nach dem https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base#Installing_a_Gentoo_ebuild_repository_snapshot_from_the_web via eselect profile auswählbar und setzbar sein.

----------

